# Sous Vide Tequila & Lime Chicken Fajitas



## emuleman (Aug 6, 2018)

I have been a bit depressed the last few weeks, as it has been way too hot to go outside to smoke or BBQ some food. I needed to think of something delicious to make inside, and decided on some Sous Vide Tequila & Lime Chicken Fajitas.






Ingredients:
4-6 Boneless and Skinless Chicken Breasts
2 Yellow Onions
4 Bell Peppers (Red, Green, Yellow or Red)
2 shots of Tequila (3 ounces)
3 ounces of Honey
3 ounces of Lime Juice
2 1/2 Tablespoons of Olive Oil
2 Tablespoons of Chili Powder
3 Teaspoons of Cumin
3-4 Garlic Cloves, diced
2 Teaspoons Salt
1 Teaspoon Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes (or Cayenne Pepper)
1 Handful of Cilantro

Slice Bell Peppers and Onions into long strips. Slice Chicken Breasts into long strips as well.





Combine all spices, olive oil, tequila, honey, and lime juice in a small bowl. Stir until mixed together well.
Place Chicken strips into plastic bag, and pour Spice mixture into bag. Mix together until Chicken strips are coated well.
Place Peppers and Onions in separate plastic bag. Add 1/2 Tablespoon of Olive Oil, and some Salt and Pepper.






Cook Chicken and Pepper and Onions in Sous Vide bath at 149 degrees Fahrenheit for 2-3 hours.











Remove from bath when done. Saute Peppers and Onions in frying pan over medium high heat for 2-3 minutes to crisp up. Drain liquid from Chicken and remove Cilantro. Add Chicken to frying pan and continue cooking for a few minutes.





Serve immediately while still sizzling. Make Tacos or Burritos, and top with Salsa, Cheese and Sour Cream. Enjoy!

As usual I made a video showing you the whole process. Click below to check it out.


----------

